# How do you do a running plait?? tips and pics pls!



## samcrob (27 October 2010)

Could anyone tell me how to do a running plait? I have absolutley no idea! Pics would also be most welcome so I can oogle! Thanks in advance

I found this on PB to get started!


----------



## LittleMac (27 October 2010)

Have a look on YouTube, some of the demos are really good. If only I had a pony with a long enough mane!!


----------



## Honey08 (27 October 2010)

Its like doing half a tail plait or half a french plait on a human.

Take three pieces of mane at the top of the mane, as you would for a normal plait, but thicker pieces.  Plait them (each piece over once) and when you are about to plait a piece that has already been plaitted once in again, add another similar size piece of mane in from the remaining mane.  Keep doing this.  Not sure if you can visualise this!  Each time you plait the side that the mane is on in, add another bit of mane.

Main points- 
Keep the bits you are plaitting in even sized.
Pull the mane tight each time, so you don't get baggy bits.
Although tight, allow for flexing of the neck.  (I quite often redo running plaits at shows between classes as they can get loose)

At the bottom of the mane, when you run out of mane, continue plaitting the three pieces down, and then I roll them up like a normal plait.

Some horses, especially those with longer necks, are better if you finish the plait earlier, and roll the end up, then do another rolled plait at the bottom of the neck.

Hope that this has been some use - hopeless at photo uploading!


----------



## OEH (27 October 2010)

Here's a photo of one (Iberian type) on my Xaile:


----------



## x1xpixiex1x (27 October 2010)

OEH said:



			Here's a photo of one (Iberian type) on my Xaile:





Click to expand...

well that makes mine look awful.







I was taking Tia to her first show and didn't really want to spend hours on her plaits, instead of her general condition. This was her running plait a friend done for me quickly which she pulled out after the first class! I'm not sure how to do them sorry but I'm sure youtube might have some good videos that maybe helpful? x


----------



## MissMistletoe (27 October 2010)

OEH, beautiful horse. Would you leave the forelock loose,or plait that? 
Thanks.


----------



## Sol (27 October 2010)

Think the main point is, keep it snug to the crest!! Some people seem to plait at the very end of the mane (kinda like in the photo you found actually ) And this wont stay in at all! 
Also, they work best it seems on horses with very consistent head carriages. If you look at most iberian horses, they rarely stretch or work long and low or anything, so the neck length never really alters - so the plait is never stretched (which would cause it to loosen). The moment your horse puts its head down, it is very likely that the plait will loosen and even if it doesn't come out, 'waves' will appear in it


----------



## OEH (28 October 2010)

I plait the forlock as well for competitions, but for schooling I leave it down as he looks nicer with it down.

The stretching out thing is really irritating as my Iberian does work long and low when we're warming up!  The best solution I've found to this is to sew down the line of the plait as well and use as much hair gel when plaiting and spray after as possible, but it still always goes wiggly.  Some people only put them in after warming up.


----------



## OEH (28 October 2010)

one that's gone wiggly.


----------



## Durham (28 October 2010)

Definitely check what happens when they stretch down!!  I did my section C in a running plait for grading because I did not want to pull her lovely mane too much.  It looked wonderful standing still and when I had a trial run at home.  But the minute she stretched it went into a terrible wriggly snake and all I could do was darn it - never again!!  It got even worse after loose jumping lol


----------



## samcrob (28 October 2010)

Thanks for your advice and pics guys. OEH and pixie they are brill. I think i'' have to wait until dex's mane gets a bit longer (it'll probably all get rubbed out with his rug though)!
And thanks littlemac didn't think about looking on youtube but found this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5v905sJeu0
It makes more sense now!


----------



## KVH (28 October 2010)

Do a trellis instead!


----------

